# I made a mistake giving Stella & Chewy's



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Is this like some kind of crack for dogs or what??

I bought two little samples of this food (one dehydrated patty per pack) a couple of months ago at the place where I get Leila's food. It was before I'd heard anything about it and thought it was more of like a treat kind of meal at first. Well, I forgot I even had it until a couple of days ago. The past three nights, I've given it to Leila in addition to 3/4 to 1/2 the amount of her regular food, depending on how much of S&C she got. The first two nights, I only gave her 1/2 a patty and a whole one last night.

The first night, I could tell she loved it right away. It took no time to eat it and then she kept licking the bowl as if she could get more of it to appear. When Kaylee walked into the kitchen, she became very possessive like some kind of wild thing. She's never been like that with food before.

The second night, she immediately ran to the kitchen when she heard me open the ziplock pack it comes in. She couldn't see me before she ran in there. Can they smell it a room away as soon as it's being opened? Again, she devoured it in no time.

Last night, she ran again to the counter as soon as I was preparing it. I'm telling you, she gets a different look in her eye when anticipating this food! It's almost a wild anxious look, lol. I tried to make her sit while I set the bowl down on the floor and she did let that little butt touch the floor. But she would not stay. It's like all rules are out the window when it comes to this stuff and she does not care! After she finished the whole patty, she wanted more and would not eat her regular food when I put that down. She carried a few pieces over to a throw rug and wouldn't let Kaylee near that, but she wouldn't eat it herself.

This morning, she wouldn't eat her regular food again. She was napping on the couch and when she heard me getting her bowls and turning on the water to clean them, she must of thought I was preparing more S&C because she came running and got all excited. But when I set the bowls down with her regular food in one and water in the other, she sniffed it, turned up her nose, and went back to the couch to finish her nap.

Ray and I want to make her happy and enjoyed seeing her love food so much for a change. So, I'd like to go today to buy her some to eat every day. Here's my question...what all else do I need to give her along with this since it's just meat?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I know!!! My three just love the stuff, it must be doggy crack LOL! I just take one patty and crush and sprinkle on their regular food just at supper time! but boy oh boy do they love this stuff.............. plus for kibble they love the lamb canine caviar.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hahaa! That is great!! Isn't it fun to see them enjoying their food so much? S&C elicits a similar response over at my house too...Bailey and Emma LOVE it! I rotate their food around a lot for variety and will feed them S&C freeze-dried patties as their complete meal occasionally. I have used it as a topper by crumbling up a bit of the patty on top of their other food too. I also have fed them the frozen raw patties. Either way, it is a big hit with B&E. 

It's not JUST meat - below are the ingredients for the Duck Duck Goose flavor: 

Ingredients: Duck with Ground Bone, Turkey, Turkey Liver, Goose, Turkey Gizzard, Pumpkin Seed, Potassium Chloride, Organic Cranberries, Organic Spinach, Organic Broccoli, Organic Beets, Sodium Phosphate Monobasic, Organic Carrots, Organic Squash, Organic Apples, Organic Blueberries, Choline Chloride, Dried Pediococcus Acidilactici Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium Longum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Taurine, Tocopherols (Preservative), Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Manganese Proteinate, Thiamine Monohydrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Vitamin B12 Supplement.

Guaranteed Analysis:
crude protein	min 40.0%
crude fat	min 28.0%
crude fiber	max 4.0%
moisture	max 5.0%
Calorie Content: 4,155 kcal/kg (calculated); 55 kcal per patty
*Formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for All Life Stages.*

It is a complete and balanced meal on its own if you want to feed it like that. I'd just rehydrate it with warm water though. You can also monitor how she does on this protein level and if you feel like she needs a lower protein amount, you could level it out by adding a bit more veggies. There was a recent thread on this in which Beatriz shared how she feeds S&C. There's also several other threads that mention S&C as a lot of members use this...so I'd just read through those and then decide what works best for you and Leila!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I was smiling all the way they your story. How cute they are! 

S&C is the main food around here and it's a complete balanced meal. I do add either pumpkin, sweet potatoes or Dr. Harvey's veg-to-bowl which is a combination of 9 veggies to lower the protein content though. You can add your own veggies but I found veg-to-bowl to be very practical. My boys love this mix and I'm having sparkling clean bowls after each meal. 

I've posted how I feed them with a picture of their food on another thread and if you like to take a look, here's the link
Maltese Dogs Forum : Spoiled Maltese Forums - View Single Post - Stella & Chewy's?

From their website - raw, naturally-raised meat, poultry or fish, sourced from USDA-inspected facilities. Organic fruits and vegetables such as cranberries, carrots, apples, spinach, broccoli and beets. Healthful, direct-fed microorganisms (probiotics), natural tocopherols, chelated trace minerals and taurine. Plus essential vitamins and minerals. And for your complete peace of mind, every ingredient is sourced from reputable suppliers. What you won’t see are any of the usual suspects, like grain, fillers, artificial preservatives, colorings, added hormones or antibiotics. We don’t even add sugar or salt! 










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for the idea about crumbling it on her kibble. I think I may go that route. Also, thanks for letting me know that it's not just meat. I must've misunderstood or remembered wrong what I'd read somewhere. I haven't read the ingredients all the way through on the little packages I got yet. I had taken the guy's at the store word for it that it was healthy, safe, no grains, and no dyes. He's always been pretty knowledgable about different breeds' needs. But wanted to walk in today with a little knowledge myself, lol. I will go look for the other threads now. Thanks!


----------



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

I also feed mine Stella and Chewy's and they love it too! They follow me around at meal time and bark at me until I put their bowls down! Both of my dogs tear stains have completely disappeared, they poop less and I think just seem healthier. I have been switching the meat source every bag I buy and they love all of them.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

The same happened to Penny when she first tried the Primal freeze dried. She used to run at me in the kitchen and actially bark at me to give it to her running in circles. Then after about a month she suddenly didn't want it anymore, and that was that. 
Lol. Monkey...


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

I had ordered some S & C tues. After ready this post we are really excited waiting for the UPS man ::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I was going to suggest looking around for a good price. I buy my S&C from chewy.com. I have it on a auto ship, they ship it every 3 months. I can at any time go in and change what will be on the next shipment. I also like to rotate Izzys food so she doesn't get bored with it.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I wish my cat would eat it. They started making S&C for cats now, and I bought some for her, but she won't touch it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

beckinwolf said:


> I wish my cat would eat it. They started making S&C for cats now, and I bought some for her, but she won't touch it.


I've experienced the same thing with customer's cats that I brought in some samples for. But they did seem to like Primal. You may want to give that a try.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

My McCartney and Bimmer are both eating S and C- Some freeze dried and some frozen and they love love love it! I have switched it up with McC some before I got Bimmer. She has had the beef, duck and Surf and Turf so far. We are back to beef because that is what Bmmer came to me on. It's kind of fun feeding now, because they both think they have to eat fast or loose out.. and this is the best McC has done eating since I got her! She is 3 lbs. 11 ounces since 10 months old. 

I do mix it up though-- one day it's frozen, the next day I hydrate the freeze dried, and because he is still a puppy I will leave out the freeze dried to nibble on. Tonight I did both frozen and hydrated freeze dried and they ate it all. 

I can tell McC teeth are going to be a problem... even on raw she is getting tarter and she is impossible to brush-- although I am making a little head way... 

I am a firm believer in...,"IF IT AIN"T BROKE DON"T FIX IT" -- so for now we will stay on Stella and Chewy-- I find Chewy.com the cheapest for me for shipping ... frozen I stock up on when we visit family, no one within 2 hours of me carries it.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

beckinwolf said:


> I wish my cat would eat it. They started making S&C for cats now, and I bought some for her, but she won't touch it.





Crystal&Zoe said:


> I've experienced the same thing with customer's cats that I brought in some samples for. But they did seem to like Primal. You may want to give that a try.



I tried feeding my cat that was a stray raw and she wouldn't touch it. I asked her if she had a little campfire going when she caught things to eat...she just looked at me and meowed! :blush::HistericalSmiley: I feed her canned Ziwipeak and she absolutely loves it. I tried to feed canned Addiction and she refused it, so Ziwipeak canned it is.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Okay people. You have broken me down. I ordered some Stella & Chewys for the boys to try. Cross your fingers for us, don't know which way I want it to turn out, that they love it or hate it! 

S&C and Blue Buffalo... My grandparents and all of their dogs are turning over In their graves. Those dogs were fed home cooking, table scraps that is! Oh well, live and learn!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I've seen a couple of you mention that you get your frozen S&C from chewy.com. I've not been able to find any frozen there, just freeze dried. Am I just not seeing it?


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

My gang is going to be trying the freeze dried duck duck goose this morning. I think I will start with just a little mixed with their steamed veggies. I usually do steamed veggies and a protein in the morning with just a little kibble. I'm wondering whether I should skip the kibble in the morning since s&C is very high in protein. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

littlefluffbabies said:


> I've seen a couple of you mention that you get your frozen S&C from chewy.com. I've not been able to find any frozen there, just freeze dried. Am I just not seeing it?


No, they do not sell frozen. I have to buy frozen when I visit my children as all the stores where I live only carry the freeze dried. Much cheaper for frozen.. shipping I assume would be a killer to ship frozen. 

If someone does get frozen on line reasonable please SHARE B)


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Riley LOVES His Stella & Chewy's!!!! :chili:


----------

